# *** Looking for best price of iron on neck labels***



## juststarting33 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi, 
I have been checking people online for pricing and want to see what you guys have experienced the best place to get iron on neck tags from? 
based on quality and price 

thank you


----------



## gudb399 (Jul 7, 2017)

juststarting33 said:


> Hi,
> I have been checking people online for pricing and want to see what you guys have experienced the best place to get iron on neck tags from?
> based on quality and price
> 
> thank you


Wondering who you ended up working with!! I am in the market for the same. I would like to add my label myself.


----------



## orsinick (Oct 22, 2020)

Any recommendations for this? curious my self!


----------



## Ezra172 (Jan 25, 2013)

Just following up on this as well! I am having tshirts printed and it seems like if I remove the printed neck tag it would make everything cheaper. I am trying to find other ways to do it. I can sew one myself but ppl may hate those itchy things on tshirts


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Use plastisol transfers. Ganging as many as you can on 13X19 sheets won't cost that much. Here is a list of vendors. Many of us use Versatrans.

*








Custom Plastisol Transfer Vendors, a list


Maybe this could get stickied. This is my list of plastisol transfer vendors with other info such as number of standard colors, turnaround, location, etc. Feel free to send me corrections and I'll keep this up to date. If anyone should be added to the list then send me the necessary info and...




www.t-shirtforums.com




*


----------



## Ezra172 (Jan 25, 2013)

splathead said:


> Use plastisol transfers. Ganging as many as you can on 13X19 sheets won't cost that much. Here is a list of vendors. Many of us use Versatrans.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! Can i use a regular iron for this?


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

Ezra172 said:


> Thank you so much! Can i use a regular iron for this?


You will need a heat press to apply these type of transfers. Like Hotronix or Hicks or Pro World sells some as well.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Ezra172 said:


> Thank you so much! Can i use a regular iron for this?


If you don't have a heat press, you can always have your printer print the label when they print your design.


----------



## DrFelix69 (Jun 25, 2021)

I know this is kinda old... but im currently doing neck labelings.... i cut the design with my cameo 3... and heat press with a cap press. I have just this week ordered some ready made heat press labels from china as they do take up some time and u never seem to have the right sizes ready. So 700 labels is costing me $150 but will save me a load of time cutting and weeding.

HTH


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

DrFelix69 said:


> I know this is kinda old... but im currently doing neck labelings.... i cut the design with my cameo 3... and heat press with a cap press. I have just this week ordered some ready made heat press labels from china as they do take up some time and u never seem to have the right sizes ready. So 700 labels is costing me $150 but will save me a load of time cutting and weeding.
> 
> HTH


As vinyl gets old, it starts to harden and become irritating on the neck. Especially smaller cut ones. Heat press screen printed labels are better.


----------



## DrFelix69 (Jun 25, 2021)

Thanks for that, Splathead.. ill watch out for that


----------

